# c++ if statement help



## ste2425 (Dec 14, 2009)

im doing some work for uni using if statements, i wanna do an if or ststement but i dont no how to do the two verticle lines on the keyboard if that makes sense. How do i do it?

this is what i got

if ( (value <0) then the two lines (value >50))

can anyone help out asap?
ste


----------



## Disparia (Dec 14, 2009)

Pipes? ||

Above your enter key


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, hold down the shift key and press the slash key above the enter key.


----------



## Naelex (Dec 14, 2009)

english keyboard -> hold shift and press the key to the left of the 'z' key
||||


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2009)

Above the enter key?

My | is to the right of shift... 

US and UK keyboards layout out that differently? Above my Enter key is a backspace key.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 14, 2009)

True...


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks guys that great, yea im using a uk keyboard so its next to the Z


----------



## Kreij (Dec 14, 2009)

What's the shifted symbol on the UK keyboard that is where the tilde is on the US one?
(left of the one key)

Nevermind. I see that it is a "not" symbol (logical negation).
I guess I never saw it used before. 
I think we always wrote a "not" as the variable with a line over it.


----------

